# Resident Evil Zero



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 18, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGCAjN3djeA[/youtube]

So once upon a time I was a die hard RE fanboy. I had played most of the games and for the games I hadn't played, I read the script and learned the story. I was active on about three or four RE boards and I belonged to many more. All this exposure to the Resident Evil fanbase showed me that much of it is very divided from the rest of the gaming community. Namely, many RE fans detest Resident Evil 4, which is often heralded as one of the best action games of the decade. You'll run into people who say everything from it was just a bad RE game to people who insist it as a terrible game in all respects.

And so the two cultures of gamers were at odds in a rather huge way. And yet they seemed to come together on one issue. Hardcore fans and casual gamers alike seemed to have a low opinion of Resident Evil 0. It is apparently ranked as the best game, or close to it, quite often by damn near everybody.

And I do not get it.

I am no longer a super RE freak. When Damnation and RE6 came out and I did not give even the vague semblance of a damn, I knew I had outgrown the series.

That is...I had outgrown most of the series. There is one game I still love. Guess which.

I honestly think Resident Evil Zero is one of the best installments in the franchise. While it had the old controls, it added new gameplay elements which keeps it fresh and different. I liked the Partner Zapping system a lot and I also loved dropping Items. I know people bitch about the Hook Shot butit really was convenient to, if your inventory was full, just to drop somethinginstead of having to go to a Box.

I also say that there is absolutely no better male/female pair in the series than Billy and Rebecca. They were both interesting characters and worked well in a Fire and Ice sort of way. I miss Billy and I hold him to be better than Leon or Chris or anyone else.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcd3Fz4ARN0[/youtube]

And let's get to audio. REZero is teh first RE with even somewhat decent voice-acting. I think that helped a lot. The soundtrack is also great. RE games don't get enough credit for their awesome music.
Resident Evil Zero OST - Leech Man - YouTube
Resident Evil Zero Soundtrack: Laboratory (1080p) - YouTube
Resident Evil Zero Soundtrack "Adrenaline Rush" - YouTube

The only real complaint I have against the game is that the boss lineup was boring and lazy. Giant Scorpion, Giant Centipede, Giant Bat.... The Proto Tyrant was pretty cool though. 

Well that's all I have to say for now. I want to hear the opinions of you fine people. Did you love this game? Hate it? Why?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2013)

THOSE.FUCKING.BUGS.

Also, we'll never get a Resident Evil game with Rebecca and Billy again. God damn it, Capcom.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

Bugs and leeches.

Bugs and leeches everywhere.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2013)

Resident Evil 0 is one of my favorite RE games, only thing I didn't like about it is the no item box feature.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 18, 2013)

Resident Evil Remake and Resident Evil 0 were awesome its too bad they never remaked RE2 and RE3.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Ah finally a blast from the past. I'm a huge RE fan myself. I been with this series since RE2(1998). I have completed all the canon titles + 0(prequel), REmake and CVX(a game which was originally suppose to be RE3). Never wasted any money on the spin offs though. Although I have read the full lore recently which I will post shortly for any fan who is interested. 

Either way the year was 2008 when I finally got around buying Gamecube(lol the game stores would no longer sell it so I had to buy it on Swedish eBay). The only reason I bought GC was in order to play 3 GC games that I really cared about. They where MGS: Twin Snakes, REmake and of course the game of the hour RE0. 

My favorite old school horror RE was probably CVX. I did however enjoy the graphical updates on remake and re0. They did have a very good atmospheres and game design in RE0. That was probably the biggest + for this game. I dunno at the time I found the story a bit mish mash. And I mean the story for the bad guys. Still couldn't quite get my head around about how it supposedly all began which I hoped they would explain. Another strong point is Billy and Becca. Good pairing and nice back story on Billy. 

It was pretty fun to just drop stuff everywhere and see it glow. Fun mechanic for that game alone no doubt. Supposed partner stuff worked well for the most part too. Dunno really but for me it kinda lacked that something special at the time and I can't pint point what.....also yes I still remember those leeches, leeches everywhere yo.

Either way in 2005 came this game that entirely changed the direction of the series. RE4 was a really good game from action perspective. It introduced a lot new game mechanics which I welcomed at the time and I believed that at some point they they would mix those elements with survivor horror aspects of the game. 

Although all RE6 scratched was "what could have been". They just tried to please everyone....although it's good that they tried to pay homage to the old school. Biggest slap in the face was that they tried to play it "Hollywood" when it really shouldn't have been their primary objective. Everything that GS said about this game still stands true(except from far too low score of course). Let the guys like Hideo Kojima to play it like a Hollywood Movie (leave it to the pros) style of game. Throwing one action chase after the other really detracts rather than introduces something interesting. Also I dunno how they manged to make QTEs sucha pain in the ass. For instance I absolutely love QTEs in games like GoW3 where they so much suit the game and a certain favorite anti hero but in this game they made it absolutely frustratingly annoying. *


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 19, 2013)

I love Resident Evil. Sure it's definitely lost its way these days, but I still love it. That being said, i decided not to acknowledge this as actual canon, regardless of the fact thta it's considered so. While I don't think the game is bad by any stretch, there are two things about this game that piss me off to no end: Its blatant disregard for the already established canon, and its major lack of creativity.

I know Resident Evil's overall plot is pretty stupid, but I still like it. So when I'm playing a prequel to the entire series that has you visiting areas from RE2 that are crawling with zombies and BOW's when Raccoon City hasn't been hit with the virus, it's not gonna sit well with me. Rebecca going through all that shit and learning all that stuff about Umbrella, yet acting terrified/surprised in the Spencer Estate and not telling Chris everything she'd learned is another one that's just incredibly stupid. I could list so much more, but you get the gist of it.

Pretty much the only things I liked about this game was the train, the leech monsters, and Billy. Aside from the two new features, which I really didn't care for, this was just the same Resident Evil we'd been getting for years. By the time this game rolled around, I was tired of the formula and wanted something that pushed the series forward. This game didn't do that.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 19, 2013)

*^It really lost it's way in 05 if I could be frank here. Saying something that it only lost something during the release of re6 is a huge understatement. But at that time in order to evolve they had to do what they did(during re4 days). The problem was they didn't know exactly how to combine all the good features from the old school RE games with RE4 in later installments. 

They just thought that throwing in more action chase sequences and annoying QTEs will somehow make up for the lack of creativity and understanding. It didn't do it any favors.

Now as far as Rebecca goes I would believe she might have told him something after they escaped the mansion. It's at least one way of looking at it. 

Nah none fo those old school RE games pushed anything indeed. Only RE did. But what it also did was push it into really lame Hollywood direction as I mentioned.  

Also from the start these games weren't that complicated. It was hey there is this virus outbreak and everyone has turned zombie so you need to solve the puzzles and get out of there before......"The self destruct system has been activated, please all personal evacuate immediately".

Dunno if that was the smartest formula in the world but I can't say it was that stupid since it worked well before it became so damn complicated I hardly know what should be taken as canon and what shouldn't. *


----------



## Velocity (Nov 19, 2013)

I remember getting chased around by zombie apes or something. It was hilarious _and_ terrifying.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 19, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *^It really lost it's way in 05 if I could be frank here. Saying something that it only lost something during the release of re6 is a huge understatement. But at that time in order to evolve they had to do what they did(during re4 days). The problem was they didn't know exactly how to combine all the good features from the old school RE games with RE4 in later installments.
> 
> They just thought that throwing in more action chase sequences and annoying QTEs will somehow make up for the lack of creativity and understanding. It didn't do it any favors.*



I think it started to lose its way with RE5, and RE6 is when it officially lost it. RE4 was the perfect blend of action, suspense and horror in my opinion.



> *Now as far as Rebecca goes I would believe she might have told him something after they escaped the mansion. It's at least one way of looking at it.*



Yeah fuck that. To me there's no excuse for it not being brought up in the first conversation. Maybe not every piece of information, but at least the fact that Umbrella is behind everything that's going on right now.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 19, 2013)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I think it started to lose its way with RE5, and RE6 is when it officially lost it. RE4 was the perfect blend of action, suspense and horror in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah fuck that. To me there's no excuse for it not being brought up in the first conversation. Maybe not every piece of information, but at least the fact that Umbrella is behind everything that's going on right now.



*To this day I still hate the 5th one. It's my least favorite of all the canon titles. And yes it started introducing never ending action pieces and QTEs but it still wasn't the game that sent these games into more action packed direction. 

If talking about old school REs and the survival horror jump out of your seat style it was still RE4 which changed the concept. It changed from survival horror to survival action....... although second part of the game is still very much well done and atmospheric with cult members running mumbling something evil. Suspense? No doubt about it but it doesn't mean they didn't change the direction since they did.

Now we might want to overlook this game this time around since it is one of the best RE's out there(even an old school re gamer like me has to eventually admit it) but it was very evident how it divided the fandom.

Now as far as Becca goes I could forgive that since she does have that mentality that wouldn't tell you everything off the bat. Also Chris had a lot of other stuff on his mind rather than listening to what Rebecca had to say. Not saying everything is logical but whatever such minors details I'm willing to forgive. *


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Resident Evil 0 is one of my favorite RE games,* only thing I didn't like about it is the no item box feature.*



I did like that. The game was more difficult and forced me to place my items wisely.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh, people hating on ?? Bitches please. My personal favorite is what everyone seems to be hating on, and that is CVX (also the first RE I properly played and beat, so that might be a factor)


----------



## ice77 (Nov 20, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Oh, people hating on ?? Bitches please. My personal favorite is what everyone seems to be hating on, and that is CVX (also the first RE I properly played and beat, so that might be a factor)



*Who's hating on RE0? 

Also I don't get who is hating here on CVX? If anything I just completed CVX on being my favorite old school RE game. 

So you only beat one RE game ever? *


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 20, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *Who's hating on RE0?
> 
> Also I don't get who is hating here on CVX? If anything I just completed CVX on being my favorite old school RE game.
> 
> So you only beat one RE game ever? *



"Hardcore fans and casual gamers alike seemed to have a low opinion of Resident Evil 0. It is apparently ranked as the best game, or close to it, quite often by damn near everybody."

This part insinuated people hated it... and loved it at the same time. I'm confused.

It's been a while since the CVX topic was raised but that's pretty much the general opinion I got from the fanbase, that it sucked. And no, CVX was only the first RE I beat. Bought and beat RE1 for PS1 shortly after, and then I was hooked on RE. Gamecube came out and ?, REmake, 2, 3 and 4 were all purchased. Also got both Outbreaks and Dead Aim lol


----------



## ice77 (Nov 20, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> "Hardcore fans and casual gamers alike seemed to have a low opinion of Resident Evil 0. It is apparently ranked as the best game, or close to it, quite often by damn near everybody."
> 
> This part insinuated people hated it... and loved it at the same time. I'm confused.
> 
> It's been a while since the CVX topic was raised but that's pretty much the general opinion I got from the fanbase, that it sucked. And no, CVX was only the first RE I beat. Bought and beat RE1 for PS1 shortly after, and then I was hooked on RE. Gamecube came out and ?, REmake, 2, 3 and 4 were all purchased. Also got both Outbreaks and Dead Aim lol



*Hardcore fans and casual gamers had a low opinion on MGS4 also while it scored 9s and 10s across the boards. Just because someone heavily criticizes something does not necessarily mean everyone hates it. It's usually certain aspects that are heavily disliked or feel old or whatever. Besides things like games are still seen from the eyes of the beholder. It still depends from the perspective you as a gamer view them from...but hey you already know that.

Dunno about CVX. Did not have enough feedback about this one when I was heavily into it(during 2002 period). Can't say I had a working internet at that time either nor did I talk with anyone about this game that much so it's kinda hard for me to know. So why did the fandom say it sucked? Because it lacked creativity and it had the same old formula? 

Come to think of it RE CVX was the first one I beat also(the irony here is just too much)....although I was already deeply in love(lol) by the time The Legend RE2 was the hottest survivor in town (98). 

It went something like this for me the way I beat them all..in order:

RECVX
RE2
RE3
RE4
RE0
REmake
RE5
RE1(lol finally mustered enough will to beat the first one after years of hesitation)
RE6

Also lol for spin offs. Capcom did a great job milking about 12 spin offs since the year 2000. I would feel damned if I ever touched any one of them. *


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 20, 2013)

Ah, so he meant fans vs journalists. That makes sense then

Yeah the formula was part of it. Pretty sure Steve and Alfred is what ruined it for most people. They just weren't very well received.

Gotta admit though, the Outbreak series was actually pretty decent. They were the last oldschool REs and the fact that you're on a timer made it all the more tense. Imagine you're in a mansion-like structure with a Tyrant always chasing you while you have 50% infection while you're solving puzzles. Infection gradually rises when you take damage or waste time so shit got.. too tense at times.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 20, 2013)

*^Are you talking about what OP meant? In that case I really have nothing to add since I think OP can speak for himself/herself. 

Sometimes I'm kinda glad I wasn't part of any bashing during that time. I would imagine all RE games got their fair share of criticism. So Steve and Alfred didn't ruin it for you? 

But come on old RE fans most of you have to admit it that Wesker was at his peak during CVX(before it all went downhill for him in RE5). Also boulder punching roid Chris was no yet present lol(good times). 

Oh yeah I can imagine. I can probably recall something similar to what you are talking about being the main themes of RE3 and RE6. 

And it's not like I hate the spin offs. Matter of fact they could be great but I believe if I bought one of them I would want to buy the 11 remaining ones...you know go allll the way. Long ago i made a personal stance against them and I will stand my ground. Just a personal thing you know. *


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 20, 2013)

Never had a Gamecube or a Wii so i never played it, i tried to play it on an emulator but i can't play action games on a keyboard to save my life, i couldn't get the Dualshock 3 to function properly and i never felt like buying a controller so i have spent the years wishing for an HD collection with Zero and Remake for the PS3, but it never happened.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 21, 2013)

All Resident Evil Games are good and bad in their own way. I love them all like that.


----------

